# Third party pet insurance only in UK. Is that typical?



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
We are planning a first trip to Europe with our 12 month old dog.
All our planning seems straight forward, but I was really surprised to read in the fairly small print that our pet insurance (petplan classic) will only cover medical emergencies etc and does not include third party cover outside the UK! I nearly missed it.
One of the main reasons we decided to buy insurance at all for the first year of Bentley's life was to cover us for any problems he might cause to others. The potential costs incurred should he, for example, run out in front of a car could be huge! (Heaven forbid!)
I ended up having to pay extra for our trip but for future reference I wondered if this is typical of other pet insurance.
Anyway many thanks are due to all you helpful people who have put lots of advice for our first foray to the continent with our dog. Its been very reassuring. 
 

Shirley


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Pet insurance, like all insurance, is a gamble. Generally, insurance companies are there to make money, so you insure for what you have to (house, vehicle etc), and what makes sense (life insurance if you have dependents or a mortgage, and of course, travel health insurance).

If your dog caused an accident, you might well be liable, but pet insurance will not cover this. A good all risks household policy should.

You might be better off forgetting the pet insurance, and either upgrading your household policy, or just saving the money you would have paid in premiums to cover vet fees etc.


----------

